# Lemax Spooky town



## Hellrazor

Here we should post pics and discuss Lemax spooky Town.

I used my trusty 40 percent off coupon and picked up the Haunted Grove yesterday. Im so excited. My mom got me a couple things off of Ebay too. The little light up bags and the headless horseman. I will post pics when its all set up. I am waiting until September so I dont get bored of it...

Do you have a villiage?


----------



## grapegrl

I have a mixed Lemax/Department 56 village. I have Lemax's funeral home, a spooky tree and pumpkin set and the Headless Horseman. The rest of my pieces are Department 56--several trees, Grimsley Manor, swinging skeleton, black cat picket fence, light up jack o' lanterns, etc. I really want to get the Department 56 werewolf piece, though.


----------



## turtle2778

I have a mixture of Lemax and D56 myself. I did my first village last year. It turned out pretty good. I get a lot of my stuff from the house of tam. She has layaway and gives free shipping if its over 250, which too bad for me it usually is. LOL. Check out my village and tell me what you think. Hellrazor, do you have a village? Let me see some pics...

Pictures by turtle2778 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h134/turtle2778/HeadPopperProp


----------



## NecroBones

I need to take pics of mine, but I have a nice little cemetery going. Half of it is packed away... I have a few pieces out on top of my TV. Maybe as it gets closer to October I might have it all set up.


----------



## Hellrazor

Very nice Turtle! I like your set up. I dont have pics myself yet cuz last October I just had "pumpkins for sale" and the "cemetary gates" For Chirstmas and my birthday (in January) I got a whole bunch more. I havnt set it up yet. Im waiting until September. Then I will post pics....


----------



## Hauntiholik

I only do Spookytown. I don't have an elaborate set up like some people do because I move it around as I run out of space 

Here's what I bought this year:
http://www.hauntiholik.com/gallery/SpookyTown/index.html

A few pics from last years set up:
http://www.hauntiholik.com/gallery/index2.html


----------



## Hellrazor

WOW Great pics Hauntiholic! I only do the Lemax stuff myself,cus its less expensive and to keep it consistant.


----------



## WNYHaunts

Nice setup Turtle! I wish I had that much room to display my pieces. I have the entire first 2 years of Spooky Town houses and accessories. Since then I purchase only what I like oppose to everything in the collection because I have run out of room to display and store. They just sit there.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I don’t have any of the Spooky Town because we use our Lemax collection for Christmas decorations. You see my daughters favorite holiday is Christmas and our family tradition is to buy one new piece each year and set-up it all up after Thanksgiving dinner.

I plan on to keep buying a new piece until my oldest moves out and then she gets 1/3 of the collection to start her own Christmas town. Of course my youngest get ½ of the collection we have made when she moves out. After I’m gone they can split what’s left so every Christmas they have something they grew-up with and hopefully reminds them of the good times we had together.

So alas I don’t see myself getting a Spooky town anytime in the future but, that’s OK.


----------



## Big Howlin

I bought the black lights and the pumpkin patch. I had the moon but it broke. Theyre just really expensive. After Halloween they go on for 50% off though.


----------



## turtle2778

Cheetah~

If you look at michaels they can be expensive. I get them from http://www.lemax-spookytown.com/ I swear i pay the lowest price out there. Im a cheap a**. If you cant order online, then Michaels does offer coupons all the time. Last week i got some great potion bottles at Michaels and a spellbook for 40% off ...lucky for me a wonderful forum memeber sent me a coupon he had (AWESOME I KNOW) I have had some great service through http://www.houseoftam.com/ This is a mom and pop run place, but theresa and Noel are GREAT. They offer layaway, which by the way is how i got all of my stuff(or ebay). They also give a10% discount on D56 and have free shipping if you spend over $250, which isnt hard to do if you have a layaway. Hope this helps you guys make a awesome village.

Turtle


----------



## turtle2778

Hey WNY....Thanks for the shoutout. It was my first year doing it. I am hopefully doing some outside things this year.


----------



## WNYHaunts

> I had the moon but it broke.


I have the moon and it is broke also. Well when I say "broke" I mean it does not light up anymore.



> Hey WNY....Thanks for the shoutout.


No problem. I was able to find an old gallery of a display I had up back in '04.
http://halloweeneve.com/spookytown/


----------



## spideranne

Turtle
I love your display. How did you create the base? I've just started on my collection and I want to have a base instead of just setting them out on a table, which is what I did last year.


----------



## Big Howlin

just spent an hour on their offical website....love it!! But Im gonna wait till Michaels has the after Halloween sale.


----------



## turtle2778

Spideranne~

I built that out of 2" styrofoam. I used the http://www.hotwirefoamfactory.com/products/customer/product.php?productid=16185&cat=103&page=1 it has 4 different hotwire foam cutters. I also used lots of black and that stone spray paint. Check them first on a scrap piece styrofoam. I had one type eat it and it was from the same company. Hope this helps, if you want any help let me know.

Turtle


----------



## turtle2778

Cheetah~

Glad i could help girl. BTW, i love your avatar. I loved that garfield halloween episode...too funny. If i see any good coupons come up for michaels i let ya know.

Turtle


----------



## spideranne

Thanks. I havn't been able to find the 2" foam down here in TX, all we have is the 3/4 or 1". I've been glueing pieces together for my tombstones. I'm thinking for this it might be better to use a layer of plywood and then the foam to give it enough support to hold the weight. Of course I only have about 5 pieces right now but I will be expanding...just wish those after Halloween sales would start now.


----------



## turtle2778

Spideranne~

Sorry, i must have misunderstood. I use plywood under all of my stuff. Its an 12X8X4 foot L-shaped display and there is WAY too much weight to have just styrofoam. Make sure when using the plywood that you support it evenly. I didnt last year and the 1 board was bowed up in the center. Yeah i was supposed to be expanding each year, but im more of a bulk buyer. Layaway is my friend. Anyway hope this helps.


----------



## slightlymad

We have both but i prefer d56 probabley because i get it at the farmers market and it is always 20% off


----------



## HibLaGrande

Now I want to bring down my spooky town stuff from the attic.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Here's another great online Lemax seller:

http://www.lemaxvillages.com


----------



## Big Howlin

turtle2778 said:


> Cheetah~
> 
> Glad i could help *girl*. BTW, i love your avatar. I loved that garfield halloween episode...too funny. If i see any good coupons come up for michaels i let ya know.
> 
> Turtle


*Yeah that would be wicked! Thanks!!*

Ps. Im a dude. Heheheh :googly:


----------



## turtle2778

Hey I saw that after...sorry bout that...LOL


----------



## HibLaGrande

I just picked up the mausoleum and the gothic ruins, grim reaper cemetary piece, cemetary gate some lanterns and a cemetary statue.  25% off at michaels. hehehe


----------



## Dr Morbius

I saw those Lemax statues at Michaels..I like the ghost ship.


----------



## Zombie-F

HibLaGrande said:


> I just picked up the mausoleum and the gothic ruins, grim reaper cemetary piece, cemetary gate some lanterns and a cemetary statue.  25% off at michaels. hehehe


25% off? Why not just use the 40% off coupon they put in their bi-weekly newspaper flyers? It's good towards 40% off one item, so you may need to go more than once, but it's still better than only getting 25% off. Also, if the item you want to use the coupon on is on sale, just ask them to charge you full price for the item and then use the coupon. They'll usually let you do that.

I finally got the Mine two weeks ago. Got another coupon in today's paper, so I think I'll be snagging another piece this week.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Our store won't honor coupons on items that are on sale in the flyer that week. I know some Michael's Managers allow it, but ours doesn't.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Zombie-F said:


> 25% off? Why not just use the 40% off coupon they put in their bi-weekly newspaper flyers? It's good towards 40% off one item, so you may need to go more than once, but it's still better than only getting 25% off. Also, if the item you want to use the coupon on is on sale, just ask them to charge you full price for the item and then use the coupon. They'll usually let you do that.
> 
> I finally got the Mine two weeks ago. Got another coupon in today's paper, so I think I'll be snagging another piece this week.


I went with coupon in hand. didn't work. It's OK cuz I'm loaded.  j/k I'l use the coupon on somthin else I'm sure. I did see those blank cardboard boxes that look like books.... I'm going to make a monster manual out of it. you know with teeth and eyes like the one in Harry Potter.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Those books....Are they for sale at Michaels now? Or are they coming soon?*


(HibLaGrande-Ps. Is that Mr. Horse form Ren and Stimpy? No Sir, I dont like it.??)


----------



## HibLaGrande

they where at our store. $3.99 each. about 9 in long 7 in wide 2 in deep, brown cardboard.


----------



## Big Howlin

When does michaels come out with Halloween stuff?


----------



## turtle2778

They have at mine in IA and from what i have heard most places have something "halloweenish" out. Give urs a call first to avoid a wasted trip and check ur sunday paper for a coupon


----------



## HibLaGrande

they have some stuff out now.


----------



## HibLaGrande

woohoo just picked up "the pillager" some tombstones and the uv led lights.

Micheals has more halloween stuff out now. the crawling growling brain looks fun

plus the 40% off coupons work for spookytown stuff now that the sale is over.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I bought my first spooky town piece yesterday, Haunted Grove and Spooky Graveyard. I'm trying to figure out what piece I will buy next week.


----------



## Big Howlin

I picked up the Goosebumps Manor. Goodtimes!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How much are those crawling brains?


----------



## Death's Door

I'm thinking of starting to collect the spooky town figures this year. Some I saw in the Seventh Avenue catalog. I like the mad scientist laboratory. Steep price but I still might treat myself.


----------



## turtle2778

WOW, definately dont look at *Dept 56* DaWeiner if you think lemax is expensive. They are double the price of everything lemax and sometimes tripple. I think lemax is very reasonably priced. If you like their stuff you can get a layaway though one of the dealers i know. Put on 250 and layaway for 4months with free shipping. The lady is awesome and she carries all sorts of halloween stuff too.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx for the tip turtle2778. The mad scientist lab that I saw and liked is going to run $110.00 from the catalog. Some of the other things they have run between $25-$80. I really like the lab and I can pay every month on it so that shouldn't be so bad. (Can you tell I trying to talk myself into it)


----------



## grapegrl

DW, the stuff in the Seventh Avenue catalog is Dept. 56--I thought I recognized the house from the "Grimsley Greeter" they have. It looks like a miniature version of the Dept. 56 Grimsley Manor that I have. Like turtle said, Dept. 56 pieces are much more expensive than Lemax and both lines have their trade-offs depending on your taste.


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx GG - sorry for the confusion - I've have ordered from them in the past but didn't put the two together until I read your's and turtle's post. I did go to Michaels and checked out their miniatures and yes, you guys are right about the price difference. Again, thanx for you two setting me straight!


----------



## grapegrl

No problem, DW. I just wanted to save you the trouble of looking for that particular piece in Lemax's catalogue and not finding it. 

I have pieces from both collections since I basically collect pieces I like regardless of the particular line. You do pay a premium for the Dept. 56 stuff (mainly because of the "name-brand" status). I'm glad that Lemax offers good quality collectible village pieces at affordable prices!


----------



## mrklaw

I like this piece. It says it's battery operated (the grave opens and closes). Will it also have a jack to plug it in if I want?


----------



## MrsMyers666

mrklaw, I'm going to be getting that one soon as well. It seems really cool in person, they had it on display and working at Michaels. It is AC adaptable,but does not come with it. Here is more info on this one


----------



## HibLaGrande

is it just me or does it seem that the painting of these pieces are getting worse over that last few years?


----------



## ScareShack

I just picked up my first few spooky town pieces over the weekend.
I got the forsaken cemetery, tortured soul,vulture bone fence and few other little things.
Next is the boogiemans hangout.
I think im hooked on these, I never real saw any kinda little display collectiables I liked untill you all started talking about these. There so cool.


----------



## HibLaGrande

here are some pics of my spooky town stuff. sorry some are blured


----------



## Death's Door

Wow Hilblagrande - Looks like you have a great set up. Are they in a curio cabinet or just shelves. I recently got hooked on the Spooky Towne stuff and would like to set it up but I'm trying to come up with some creative ideas as to how to show it off.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Come join us here, and you will get all kinds of ideas:
http://www.dedicatedtolemax.com/forums


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx FC - I did visit the site and "WOW!!!!" A lot of great displays.


----------



## Crypt 31

Hope to have my village ready this weekend! I just got into Lemax Spooky Town and I'm addicted!


----------



## Death's Door

I know what ya mean. I never got into the minature collections but a friend of mine bought me a minature piece and then the ideas started flowing!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm addicted to the stuff. I got my village set up a few weekends ago.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/gallery/SpookyTown/index.html


----------



## HibLaGrande

just got the monster ball for my B-day a few weeks ago. . It is the Menard's Pumpkin patch brand somthin or other, but says Lemax inside.


----------



## malibooman

I noticed today in Micheals sale ad the Lemax Spooky Town stuff is 50% off this week.


----------



## NickG

well, I just had to have one... I waited a little too long and had to buy a display piece to get what I liked, but it's neat. (Goosebumps Manor) The wife says I can get one more piece after halloween if there are any left.


----------



## Crypt 31

So where are all the new Spooky Town displays? I just finished setting mine up last night, will post pics later.

I went a little crazy at Michael's this year. Bought:
Halloween Costume Contest
Dry Gultch Hotel/Saloon
Blackbeards Tottoos
Jolly Roger
Dark Haven Lodge
Forsaken Souls Prison
Creepy Critters
Treasure Map Trouble
Spiderweb Fence
Dead Man's Point
Be Careful What You Wish For
Spooky Bridge
Vampires & Bats
Bridge Of Bones
Skeleton Gazebo
Haunted Stage Coach
Pirates Treasure Chest
Scurvy Dog
First Mate
The Lookout
Death On A Pale Horse
"It's Alive!"
Back From The Dead
Night Watchman
Vampire
Blackbeards Ghost

......And I'm going to be buying more :googly:


----------



## Crypt 31

The Boogyman said:


> So where are all the new Spooky Town displays? I just finished setting mine up last night, will post pics later.
> 
> I went a little crazy at Michael's this year. Bought:
> Halloween Costume Contest
> Dry Gultch Hotel/Saloon
> Blackbeards Tottoos
> Jolly Roger
> Dark Haven Lodge
> Forsaken Souls Prison
> Creepy Critters
> Treasure Map Trouble
> Spiderweb Fence
> Dead Man's Point
> Be Careful What You Wish For
> Spooky Bridge
> Vampires & Bats
> Bridge Of Bones
> Skeleton Gazebo
> Haunted Stage Coach
> Pirates Treasure Chest
> Scurvy Dog
> First Mate
> The Lookout
> Death On A Pale Horse
> "It's Alive!"
> Back From The Dead
> Night Watchman
> Vampire
> Blackbeards Ghost
> 
> ......And I'm going to be buying more :googly:


Oops, forgot to mention my favorite new piece:

The Mortis Theater


----------



## Crypt 31

okay, here's some shots of my village. It is set up in my stairwell so that my little girls can't get to it.


----------



## Crypt 31

More pics..


----------



## Lagrousome

Must be nice to be rich and have talent!


----------



## Death's Door

I don't think we're rich but from the pics we do have talent. It's just part of our Halloween addiction!!!!


----------



## Crypt 31

I'm definately not rich, (I'm renting). But I am addicted to collecting this stuff. I plan on owning every single piece. Next year I'm going to make a big display in my attic where I can show off everything I own. (The pics I posted do not show every piece I own). :jol:


----------



## dusty588

How much would it cost to start a SpookyTown. I know that a friend of my Dad's spent about $600 this year, but they make it very large. I noticed that the Michaels near me has reduced some of their SpookyTown stuff already.


----------



## Crypt 31

It don't cost much. I got most of my pieces at Michaels for 30% off or more. I also bought a bunch of older pieces from on-line stores. Michaels is the best place to shop for Lemax as they usually have "exclusive" pieces that you can't find anywhere else such as my Mortis Theater. (this year Michaels has four excusives: Mortis Theater, The Jolly Roger, Spooky Scare-ousel, Costume Contest). I own all four but only had room to display the theater. 

You can start a decent looking village for about $100 considering you only get two buildings and some table pieces at a discounted price.


----------



## Death's Door

I usually get my SpookyTowne stuff from Micheals with the 40% coupon when it's in the newspaper or at 25% on sale (without coupon). AC Moore in my area has started to carry Lemax Spookytowne and they have been putting it on sale for 30-40% without a coupon. I did get a jump start on it this year in July when Michaels started to put it out. Last year when I went to get more pieces from store Michaels store, it was slim pickens. 

I started collecting Spookytown two years ago. I buy the high priced items with the 40% off and buy the accessories when I can.


----------



## Lagrousome

I never knew what Spookytown was until I stopped into Michaels earlier this year and I stood there forever watching the displays! I love them! I wanted them all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Lagrousome said:


> I never knew what Spookytown was until I stopped into Michaels earlier this year and I stood there forever watching the displays! I love them! I wanted them all!!!!!!!!


Yep, that's how it starts.

A friend of mine at work bought me a small spookytowne piece. She thought I collected them. I didn't put it out that year because I didn't decorate. The following year I decided to "add" a few pieces. Well, I went to Michaels and just stood in front of the display, transfixed on all the sounds and motions and drooling. Mind started working overtime and here I am this year displaying on a bigger table and not knowing where the hell I'm gonna plug all this in!!!!


----------



## Crypt 31

I got my start from buying a few Dept.56 pieces at Fortunoff's. Unfortuantely they are very expensive and I was only able to buy one piece a year. Then last year Fortunoff had a huge Lemax display at less than half the price of Dept.56. I was immediately hooked and went on a buying frenzy. These Lemax pieces are like drugs, once you buy one - you just can't stop.


----------



## turtle2778

Yes d56 is VERY expensive, but its like a cadillac compared to a yugo. Lemax is affordable and gets the job done and honestly quite well. If you dont care that the people are horrible looking then LEMAX can really rock. I have about 25% of my village as Lemax. I didnt find out about them until i had about 30 D56 pieces. Hey boogyman, can you come here to KY and help me?? I havent even started my village. Its only a 20X4 L shaped one. YOu could probably knock that out in no time RIGHT??


----------



## Spartan005

Last year I bought the skull island lighthouse thing, the front half of the graveyard and the abondoned farm. They look awesome but after spending almost $1000 this year for my haunt off of a summer job I reconsidered because those things get freakin expensive.


----------



## Crypt 31

turtle2778 said:


> Yes d56 is VERY expensive, but its like a cadillac compared to a yugo. Lemax is affordable and gets the job done and honestly quite well. If you dont care that the people are horrible looking then LEMAX can really rock. I have about 25% of my village as Lemax. I didnt find out about them until i had about 30 D56 pieces. Hey boogyman, can you come here to KY and help me?? I havent even started my village. Its only a 20X4 L shaped one. YOu could probably knock that out in no time RIGHT??


I don't think my wife would allow me to make such a trip. LOL It took me about 5 hours to set up my village.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, 5 hours??? Thats it??? Hell it took me 2 weeks last year working 3 hours a night on it. AAAAAAH that thought alone is making my head hurt.


----------



## Death's Door

I started taking out my pieces out last night so I can start to set up and hopefully my Halloweentown can be up and running this weekend.


----------



## Crypt 31

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, 5 hours??? Thats it??? Hell it took me 2 weeks last year working 3 hours a night on it. AAAAAAH that thought alone is making my head hurt.


Well I expect next years village to take a bit more time as I will include landscaping and have a more organized village. My village this year is basically just a well organized pile of pieces with no landscaping and mummies tripping over vampires. LOL.

Next year I will make my display in my attic instead of the limited space I have in my stairwell. The downside to that will be that nobody will see it except for me, however I think I'm the only one in my house who wants to see it anyway. :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby surprised me and we went to the Home Deposit yesterday to buy styrofoam because I have expanded my Spooky Towne display this year. He bought it for me and helped me carve it out. Of course, I still need to work it tonight with putting the rock-looking fabric around, placing the pieces where they need to be, and adding the finishing touches before my Halloween Pokeno friends arrive on Saturday. 

I think he had just as much fun I had measuring and placing the pieces where we think they should go. Even though we got the foam cut and placed where we want it, we left the big Spooky Towne pieces on the foam displayed and just sat there last night and just looked at it. He just sat there and said how neat it was going to look when it is finished. We decided it was time for bed (it was 11:15 p.m.) and I was climbing up the stairs and he was just standing there looking at it. I think he's hooked!!!!!! :jol:


----------



## Crypt 31

This is a list of Spooky Town items I own so far:


02381 Cutest Witch
04521 The Pumpkin Patch
05468 Dragon's Breath Costume Shop
22592 Headless Rider
22593 She's Not Heavy, She's My Sister
25662 Black Cauldron Inn
33408 Spooky Knoll
34980 AC Power Adaptor With 4-Output Jacks
35807 Mystic Isabella's Psychic Readings
42839 The Mummy
43421 Cemetery Gate
44134 Pumpkin Wire Wooden Fence
44136 Lighted Moon
44145 Tombstones
45004 Franklin Residence
45006 Trick Or Treaters' Haven
52097 Silly Scarecrow
52099 So Much Candy
52100 Vulture
52108 Executioner's Tools
52124 Gargoyles
53511 Gruesome Grave Digger
53530 Haunted Hayride
54314 Gargoyle Lamp Post
54319 Psychic
54323 Crypt - Beloved
55233 Rest In Pieces Mausoleum
62201 Spooky Graveyard
62202 Everlasting Love
62203 Tortured Soul
64422 Living Dead
64423 Haunted Grove
64424 Dead Man's Mine
64427 Hungry Tree House
64431 Ghoul Street Lamp Set of 2
65342 Gothic Ruins
65362 Isle of Doom Lighthouse
 65409 The Pillager, With Adaptor
72363 Blackbeard's Ghost
72367 Vampire
72373 Night Watchman
72375 Back From The Dead, Set Of 2
72376 It's Alive!, Set Of 2
72379 Death On A Pale Horse
72436 The Lookout
72437 First Mate
72438 Scurvy Dog
73601 A Little Night Music
73602 Vampire Tree
73603 Pirate's Treasure Chest
73607 Haunted Stage Coach
73609 Skeleton Gazebo
73610 Bridge Of Bones
73612 Vampire Hunter
73613 Vampire & Bats
73614 The Mummy's Curse
73615 Spooky Bridge
73619 Be Careful What You Wish For
73638 Dead Man's Point
74581 Spiderweb Fence
74592 Grim Reaper Graveyard
74596 Witches' Coven, Battery-Operated (4.5v)
74600 6'' Fibre Optic Tree
74629 Treasure Map Trouble
74667 Spooky Scare-ousel
74683 Creepy Critters
75496 Mortis Theater
75497 Forsaken Souls Prison, With Adaptor
75498 Vampire Castle, With Adaptor
75499 Dark Haven Lodge
75551 Blackbread's Tattoos
75553 Dry Gulch Hotel, With Adaptor
75573 Costume Contest


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW Boogyman, that's a huge collection! I'm just starting out. I always liked the cemetery diorama inside a foam pumpkin that's on the Michael's site. Here's my take on it. I used the "Forsaken Cemetery" and "Rest In Piece" along with additional tombstones, skull piles and pumpkins.

I used Celuclay to model the ground and fill in the gaps. I wanted it to look like one scene rather than separate invidual pieces. The Celuclay was then painted to blend everything together.

I'm really happy with how this turned out and might do another one next year. Uh oh, I think I'm hooked!


----------



## NickG

here's my "town" - last year we decided to buy a piece every year and when Lizzie is old enough to move out, we'll split it. I believe someone on here did the same thing w/ their kid (?)


----------



## Crypt 31

No replies in this thread since 2007??

C'mon people, there has to be some enthusiasm for Spooky Town! Post your pics!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

It's that time of year again for sure. I've had to sell all of my village stuff for health reasons. I'm kind of glad seeing all the new pieces Lemax has come out with every year since 2004. No way I could keep up buying like I used to.


----------



## MrGrimm

Well I am glad I searched for this thread before starting a new one... who wants to do all that work? I don't know if there are any rules against raising threads from the dead, but considering the type of forum this is, I figured it would be appropriate. 

This is my second year with a Spooky Town village and figured I'd post a few pics. The village is a good start, but the family loves it and my eldest boy (4 3 years old) loves to turn it on when it gets dark outside.

Also, it's tough getting these in Quebec! I can't find them anywhere! These come from near Toronto Ontario thanks to my sister raiding any Michaels near her house!

So thanks for feeding my addiction Sis!


----------



## MrGrimm

And a couple more:




























Anybody else have a Spooky Town they want to share?


----------



## Spooky1

Here's our Spooky Town items.



















Our first Spooky Town purchase


----------



## Spooky1




----------

